# USA - National Save Vaping Day 7 Oct.



## Hooked (30/9/19)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/84816/national-save-vaping-day-is-october-7th

“On Monday, October 7th, we are asking vape shops, online retailers, distributors, manufacturers, and other entities that want to see vaping survive to donate some, or even all, of their profits for the day to the American Vaping Association (AVA) and the Consumer Advocates for Smoke-Free Alternatives Association (CASAA),” says the National Save Vaping Day website.

The organizers are encouraging vapers on that day to patronize businesses that support the effort. They also have a media page with downloadable banners and flyers for businesses to use in promoting the effort."

See also National Save Vaping Day website

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/9/19)

I'll say one thing about Americans - they don't take things lying down and I love that!!!

South Africans ... ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (30/9/19)

Hooked said:


> I'll say one thing about Americans - they don't take things lying down and I love that!!!
> 
> South Africans ... ?



I was watching one of those long discussion videos the other day between Mike Vapes, SMM and a few other reviewers where they were planning a march to the White house. They where expecting between 2000 and 3000 to join. 

And I was thinking exactly the same thing. In SA we might get 50 if there is a promise of free juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/9/19)

Adephi said:


> I was watching one of those long discussion videos the other day between Mike Vapes, SMM and a few other reviewers where they were planning a march to the White house. They where expecting between 2000 and 3000 to join.
> 
> And I was thinking exactly the same thing. In SA we might get 50 if there is a promise of free juice.


I unfortunately have to agree that a lot of vapers are very complacent in this regard, but I have a suspicion that we may have to unite for the common cause in future and with minimal time allowed if we want to continue to be able to vape. And I hope that we can get a hell of a lot of specialist information from worldwide sources to support our case. And then the biggest hurdle, money, as a Constitutional Court case may have to be financed. We cannot just take this lying down.

Let’s hope that we all will be willing to take anything that threatens our ability to better lives to the absolute end to ensure that we may have a up to 95% better alternative that may give us some more time on earth, don’t know how much damage smoking has done to me personally, but at least I now have a fighting chance to recover some of what was lost. Only time will tel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I unfortunately have to agree that a lot of vapers are very complacent in this regard, but I have a suspicion that we may have to unite for the common cause in future and with minimal time allowed if we want to continue to be able to vape. And I hope that we can get a hell of a lot of specialist information from worldwide sources to support our case. And then the biggest hurdle, money, as a Constitutional Court case may have to be financed. We cannot just take this lying down.
> 
> Let’s hope that we all will be willing to take anything that threatens our ability to better lives to the absolute end to ensure that we may have a up to 95% better alternative that may give us some more time on earth, don’t know how much damage smoking has done to me personally, but at least I now have a fighting chance to recover some of what was lost. Only time will tel.



@Room Fogger *IF *vapers want to unite, it should start now. We need to be proactive. It won't help one jot to wait until Govt. passes an overnight ban. Yes, there are steps which the Govt. must follow etc.etc. but hey ... this is SA. Anything can happen.

To make it worse, we don't have the larger demographic population on our side, because only a minority vape due to the cost. It's hard to beat the price of a packet of stinkies, let's face it.

On that subject, what I would like to see in SA is budget vape shops, where *cheap* mods and *cheap* juice is sold. Money is tight these days and not everyone can, or wants to, fork out a few hundred rand on a mod just to get started and then another R200+ on a bottle of juice!!! Sorry to say but it's utterly ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!

While I appreciate the expertise and cost involved in making the amazing flavours which we have, it is also possible to make just single-flavoured juice, which would be more than good enough as a budget juice.

Aaaaaah I don't know ... i'm just getting irritated and frustrated at so many vaping-related situations these days ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (6/10/19)

From FB and I think it's brilliant!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

